# Furcifer/Foai Kafayoka pictures



## boquanzhu (May 17, 2007)

got them last thursday, now I have 4 male displaying in my 125G  love them!


----------



## drewslootdc (May 15, 2006)

Sweet!!
Good luck with them


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

Very nice. Looks like they are very happy.


----------



## Xenomorph (Aug 6, 2007)

Very nice, let's see some more opcorn:


----------



## Laurel (Jun 17, 2007)

wow, they have beautiful pelvic fins!


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Real nice looking fish :thumb: I just tried to find some info.. on them but, nothing turned up. Are you sure of the spelling ?


----------



## boquanzhu (May 17, 2007)

noddy said:


> Real nice looking fish :thumb: I just tried to find some info.. on them but, nothing turned up. Are you sure of the spelling ?


 its kafyoka, and now i got 2 females holding


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Nice looking fish, congrats.


----------



## boquanzhu (May 17, 2007)

my other furcifer
furcifer moliro


----------



## hsmith62 (Feb 8, 2003)

Very nice fish but I thought Kafayoka was a blue black type, maybe its the lighting.
You always have very nice fish and tanks thanks for posting.


----------



## 12pointer (May 30, 2006)

I think they were just misspelled. I think he ment to spell Kafungi. Still an awsome looking fish


----------



## boquanzhu (May 17, 2007)

12pointer said:


> I think they were just misspelled. I think he ment to spell Kafungi. Still an awsome looking fish


here is the link of the kafungi, they nowhere look alike
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1919


----------



## heslipst (Oct 13, 2005)

Where is the collection point for these located? I have never heard of it.


----------



## dementedarego (May 8, 2008)

Those are the right fish. He spelled everything right. They are very rare however.


----------



## jordanroda (May 4, 2006)

very nice... :thumb: 
If I got some, I could see my trophs eating those yellow dots... opcorn:


----------



## fishIZneat (Jul 19, 2008)

There are some of these up for auction on Aquabid.com from the NY NY area. Are you selling some?


----------



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

Pretty fish, thanks for sharing!


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I think the ones on aquabid are fry from these adults. I have still not seen anyone else with these fish.


----------

